

Full-featured websites, quicker than ever before - aram
https://github.com/bevry/docpad

======
aram
For anyone interested, here's the direct link to the screencast:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvQCXDWh7Wg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvQCXDWh7Wg)

And the list of currently supported skeleton applications:

[http://docpad.org/docs/skeletons](http://docpad.org/docs/skeletons)

